

Will the personalities of the RapGenius founders lead to their downfall? (2013) - joshmn
http://www.quora.com/RapGenius-1/Will-the-personalities-of-the-RapGenius-founders-lead-to-their-eventual-downfall?share=1

======
joshmn
Had to shorten the title from "Will the personalities of the RapGenius
founders lead to their eventual downfall?" due to 80-char limit.

Also interesting is that Maboo upvoted this question. Screenshot from his
profile: [http://i.imgur.com/b0EA1Mu.png](http://i.imgur.com/b0EA1Mu.png)
([http://www.quora.com/Mahbod-Moghadam](http://www.quora.com/Mahbod-Moghadam))

